# Could You Handle Living Off The Grid?



## Matt Derrick (Sep 12, 2015)

One family left everything they had behind to live without electricity, running water, or any means of communication in the backwoods of Eastern Idaho. 

In Going Off Grid, Laura Ling examines how 180,000 Americans a year are choosing to live entirely disconnected from our modern internet-focused world in pursuit of a more sustainable, simple lifestyle.


----------



## Brother X (Sep 13, 2015)

I lived "off the grid" for almost 2 years. I think I cheated by having minimal solar and a very slow hotspot for once a day email.


----------

